# Machine Polishing/Detailing in Berkshire



## SteveM82 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello All,

I'm new on the forum, and I'm looking for some opinions. I live near Reading, and I'm looking for a reputable auto detailing business nearby. I've had my TT just over two years now, and love it to pieces. However, over the past 2 years a number of swirl marks, surface scratches (i.e stone scratches from the road, grit etc) have started showing though. I've tried polishing them out by hand, with little lasting success. I'm looking into getting the car machine polished to remove them. There are several companies in the area, and I'm wondering if anyone here can recommend anyone? I've already had a couple of quotes from two places

www.tlc-valeting.co.uk - £210 for machine polish/wax + interior valet
www.jasonwalkervaleting.co.uk - £200 for the same.

Has anyone had any experience with either of these places?

Cheers! Steve

Audi TT 2.0 TDI Quattro, Brilliant Black


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

My opinion - i'd go for the TLC guys - if they've been let loose on an F40 then I'd trust them with a TT.

Only other comment - is that price a full 'correction' or 'enhancement'. Only reason I ask is i've been quoted £150 for an 'enhancement' in the midlands which was still a machine polish to take out most marks whereas I was being quoted more like £300+ for a full correction, i.e. day or two to get near 100% correction.

Either way, look forward to seeing the results...


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

Just had my cars detailed by Valet Magic who are in Ascot. They also do paint correction and many other services, and they do a fantastic job, so if you're still looking for options, they're definitely worth a look!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Valet Magic is very good, there are a few more down that way, get on to DW and have a search around for users in your area..
Miracle Detail and KDS are both highly recommended down that way too..


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendations guys.

Robbie


----------



## SteveM82 (Dec 12, 2010)

I've just finished having my car machine polished by TLC valeting. And I must say its a bang up job!, it looks absolutley gorgeous.  Pics attached






























Comments welcome, although based on this, I would recommend TLC, very professional, friendly and helpful!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

looking good ^^..

(you let them put lip balm on your tyres? :? )


----------

